# One more prayer for my Mom needed



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2004)

For you who were not around....

She has been in and out of surgery many times for almost 2 years now after a Gastric Bypass and a resulting staff infection.  Which she battled for 6 months at home with a fully open wound.  During the time she ended up addicted to the pain medicine, which she is thankfully off now.

Now for the bad news....she has several hernias that have started popping up (the largest about the size of a grapefruit) and today she goes back under the knife to try and correct the problem.

Please say a prayer for her, Gail Thompson.

Jim


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 11, 2004)

JT - I'm lifting her up now  

My bride went through the incisional (sp) hernias after the open wound mess. It was much easier to recover from than the original surgery. Hope and pray all goes well for her


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 11, 2004)

JT, I also lifted her up with prayer for surgery and you for support during this hard time.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 11, 2004)

On their way JT


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Oct 11, 2004)

Jim,

We all pray that your Mother be covered with a calm and restful spirit, and that the Almighty Great Physician do His healing work with her. We are also thankful for good medicines and doctors who know how to use them. I know she is not alone in this ordeal and pray she is comforted in that thought.

I know these are difficult times for you, Jim, but just remember she is in the best of Hands and will find her recovery in a way that is best suited for her.

Gail Thompson is being healed, even now.

CW


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2004)

JT; My prayers for your Mom are on the way. May God Bless.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 11, 2004)

You have my prayers as well for your Moms surgery and recovery to go well.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 11, 2004)

Hope & pray all goes well!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2004)

Jim,

Sorry to hear about that.  I pray that all goes well with her.  God be with her and your family.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers have been said . I hope both of you can get some rest . We will keep you and your mother in our prayers. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers to her and to all of your family for strength and support.

Kerri


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 11, 2004)

jim,

prayers go out for your Mom and you....hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers are on the way.  May she heal quickly and completely.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 11, 2004)

*Prayers added*

Our prayers are added for a quick recovery.

Hoss


----------



## Woody (Oct 11, 2004)

You got it Jimbo.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2004)

A little late but I pray all went well for your mom yesterday and that she is resting well. Will lift her up for a full and complete recovery so she will be living life to it's fullest soon.

Al


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for everything guys.  The doctor said the sugery weent well and she is home resting now.  

Please keep her in your prayers.

Jim


----------



## tmooney (Oct 13, 2004)

*Prayer is sent*

I'm praying for her recovery and the strength to deal with the devil's curve balls. That particular surgery is nothing to take lightly and I belive in the procedure 100%. It helped change my sister in law's life and wish it were available to more people.

God bless Jim!

-T


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 13, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Thanks for everything guys.  The doctor said the sugery weent well and she is home resting now.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Jim


    Will do....    
Hunt/fish safely,
PHil


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

Will do, Jim.  Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad that it went well. Take care of her and keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 16, 2004)

prayers being said Jim.


----------



## CAL (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm late Brother Jim but I'm with ya.

Isaiah 40;28-31


----------



## Jasper (Oct 16, 2004)

Prayers sent Jim..................


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 20, 2004)

They are on the way for Mom and Family Jimbo !!


----------



## gabuckeye (Oct 21, 2004)

Just saw this.
Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## garider01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Our prayers are with you and your family Jim


----------



## LOBO (Oct 21, 2004)

Our Prayers OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 21, 2004)

Glad the surgery went well Jim, and am praying that this recuperation will be much quicker and smoother than the last.  Let Gail know she's in a lot of Woodyites prayers as she continues getting well...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the thoughts and prayers.  She seems to be doing well and is home resting.

Jim


----------



## jkidd278 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Jt*

Prayers are going up for her right now.


----------

